# LASS Lite



## Johnny22 (Sep 15, 2009)

It's actually not a bad idea :wink: 

Cheers


----------



## Niah (Sep 15, 2009)

If you are going to load the whole library with all the patches then yea you might need two cumputers.

But you can do alot with just one, most users I know only have one DAW and are doing just fine.

Besides that LASS already has all kinds of "lite" patches inculding the ensemble patches that are not at all power intensive.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks Andrew! Did you mean that there is the future possibility (only possibility of course!) of 3 versions - ensemble, first chair and complete?


----------



## Thonex (Sep 15, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> Thanks Andrew! Did you mean that there is the future possibility (only possibility of course!) of 3 versions - ensemble, first chair and complete?



Hi again Noiseboyuk,

Of course there is a possibility... but probably not in the near near future. If there is enough demand for it... then why not?

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 15, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Tue Sep 15 said:
> 
> 
> > If there is enough demand for it... then why not?



That's a red rag to a bull! What d'yall think?


----------



## Jan16 (Sep 15, 2009)

The way I see it, the big developers have brought lite editions on the market of their instruments precisely because there IS a market for lite editions.

If you can create a light edition, perhaps not chromatically sampled, but whole tone, and alter the divisi concept a bit, you may be able to offer a quality string library with its own distinct sound at a price which is affordable and justifiable for the semi-pros and hobbyists. 
Furthermore such a library would not require another computer to run it.

And if you offer an upgrade path into the full monty you created another incentive to invest in your library.

I DO think that there is a market for affordable string libraries, and they might just give your sales a great boost.
It's up to you, Andrew, but if I were in your shoes I'd give the matter serious thought and look into the possibilities.


----------



## Justus (Sep 15, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> If there is enough demand for it... then why not?



o/~ o/~ o/~ o/~ 
=o =o =o =o


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 15, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> Now having said that, I like your idea. Maybe instead of bundling the fist chairs with the full mixes, they would be available alone... for those who just want first chairs as solo strings for example.


Probably it's another option for you to sell more than just the solo strings as seperate libraries, so people decide what they wanted to have in hands (or what they're able to spent for their music). It would be a great resource even if the seperate sections (or lite versions so to speak) have the limitation that samples spread over three keys or so (what makes it a lightweight in RAM load compared to the full version btw).


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 15, 2009)

Must admit for myself I'd be put off if the samples were stretched across notes - the LASS quality is the overall selling point, and this would cheapen it imho. I'm much more interested in a modular approach - getting the full sections in stages, as it were.


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 15, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> Must admit for myself I'd be put off if the samples were stretched across notes - the LASS quality is the overall selling point, and this would cheapen it imho.



Well that is the whole point of a lite version, no? It is cheaper because it is cheaper.


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 15, 2009)

Is it noticeable if a sample is spread over three keys? ...Ähm, probably yes, but I wished that was the very one subject with sampled instruments.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 15, 2009)

Hannes_F @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Tue Sep 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Well that is the whole point of a lite version, no? It is cheaper because it is cheaper.



OK, daft turn of phrase on my part!

EWQL SO is a good comparison - 1 mic position 16 bit in Gold, 3 positions and 24 bit in Platinum. But Gold users don't get any reduced quality (beyond the 16 bit... hmm, come to think of it, that would be a useful LASS Lite horsepower saving) or limited articulations. If they had, I wouldn't have bought it.

So for me, good reductions for a LASS Lite would be:

Divisis (reducing the 5 sections to 1)
16 bit

Bad reductions would be:

Sample stretching
Articulation reduction


----------



## Thonex (Sep 15, 2009)

well.... we're putting the cart in front of the horse a little... but if I were to do a "lite" version, it would probably not have stretched samples. It would either be split up by section (just Full mix or just First Chair or just 1/2 section), or perhaps no portamantos or glisses. And only 16 bit. 

But this is a ways off.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 15, 2009)

I tentatively like the sound of the tentative cart and the tentative horse, Andrew!


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Sep 15, 2009)

Believe it or not, LITE editions don't sell very well at all, even during bad economic times.

I have a theory as to why, it may or may not be the reason why, but here goes.

The majority of the market is males, and "us" males don't think like that.
We don't think "What is the cheapest, most efficient tools I can get the job done?"
We think "What is the most powerful kick ass tool that will make me king of the hill and my neighbor shall bow down in envy?"

When new macs cò<>   ¯Çª<>   ¯Ç«<>   ¯Ç¬<>   ¯Ç­<>   ¯Ç®<>   ¯Ç¯<>   ¯Ç°<>   ¯Ç±<>   ¯Ç²<>   ¯Ç³<>   ¯Ç´<>   ¯Çµ<>   ¯Ç¶<>   ¯Ç·<>   ¯Ç¸<>   ¯Ç¹<>   ¯Çº<>   ¯Ç»<>   ¯Ç¼<>   ¯Ç½<>   ¯Ç¾<>   ¯Ç¿<>   ¯ÇÀ<>   ¯ÇÁ<>   ¯ÇÂ<>   ¯ÇÃ<>   ¯ÇÄ<>   ¯ÇÅ<>   ¯ÇÆ<>   ¯ÇÇ<>   ¯ÇÈ<>   ¯ÇÉ<>   ¯ÇÊ<>   ¯ÇË<>   ¯ÇÌ<>   ¯ÇÍ<>   ¯ÇÎ<>   ¯ÇÏ<>   ¯ÇÐ<>   ¯ÇÑ<>   ¯ÇÒ<>   ¯ÇÓ<>   ¯ÇÔ<>   ¯ÇÕ<>   ¯ÇÖ<>   ¯Ç×<>   ¯ÇØ<>   ¯ÇÙ<>   ¯ÇÚ<>


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Sep 15, 2009)

Please.... Andrew is out in his drive way washing his spiffy new Honda Civic hoping his neighbor is cursing him 8) 

:lol: 

j/k

I'll let you guys get back to your campaign


----------



## janila (Sep 15, 2009)

LASS reduced in any way: no. The full LASS cheaper: yes.  I'm confident that the full LASS is the next step up, but Symphobia and VSL are good enough to make LASS seem like a luxury product instead of a necessity.


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 15, 2009)

In my opinion, 'Lite' versions are a marketing tool designed to whet your appetite for the real deal. A little taste to get you hooked, and then you discover all the things that you can't do and you get frustrated. Then you notice the enticement of an upgrade path to the full version, and you end up with what you should have bought in the first place 

I wish that in the 'Lite' or 'Lesser' versions that the single mic position (as opposed to the 3 or more in the full version) would be CLOSE mic. You can always add reverb and ambience, but you can't take it away. With libraries that offer multi mic positions, I only use the close mic'd samples. I know most people would disagree here, but I find the very ambient samples to be a complete waste of hard drive space. I would always buy the 'Lite' versions if this was the case - but wait a minute, that's not what the manufacturers want!


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 15, 2009)

Aaron Dirk @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> I'll let you guys get back to your campaign


Thank you. :mrgreen:


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 15, 2009)

Aaron Dirk @ Wed Sep 16 said:


> The majority of the market is males, and "us" males don't think like that. Our genetics can't compute "content"



My genetics can compute "content" just fine, thank you very much. But I have been told by many an ex-gf that I was a woman in my past life, so, there ya go.


----------



## Niah (Sep 15, 2009)

so does that mean that everybody in here asking for the lass lite version is a chick?

phone numbers please


----------



## Niah (Sep 15, 2009)

Musictronics @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> I wish that in the 'Lite' or 'Lesser' versions that the single mic position (as opposed to the 3 or more in the full version) would be CLOSE mic. You can always add reverb and ambience, but you can't take it away. With libraries that offer multi mic positions, I only use the close mic'd samples. I know most people would disagree here, but I find the very ambient samples to be a complete waste of hard drive space. I would always buy the 'Lite' versions if this was the case - but wait a minute, that's not what the manufacturers want!



Well that depends highly on:

a) what library/instruments we are talking about 
b) the application

plus it's not that cut and dry, yea with ambient samples you can't take the ambience away but a dry close mic'ed sample even with the best reverb can't match the sound of sample with the ambience of a hall or a scoring stage. It just sounds fake and you hear a clear separation between the dry sound and the sound of the room. That is why there are libraries with multiple mic settings to give the user much more flexibility. I don't find them a waste of space at all, they are very useful to various kinds of applications and musical contexts.

A pratical example of this are the 3 mic positions of the Project Sam True Strike 1: orchestral percussion. When working on a big sounding film cue I like to use the FAR mics for the timp or the snare ensemble but for the melodic perc I will probably use the stage mics because I want them clearer and less distant. Faking the room and distance on these instruments with reverb just doesn't hail the same sonic results.
If I am working on a more indie film I will probably just use the close mics with the melodic perc. So I really value all these alternatives.

Having said that,the sound of LASS which doesn't have multiple mics is extremely versatile and inspiring at the same time.


----------



## StrangeCat (Sep 15, 2009)

Aaron Dirk @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> Believe it or not, LITE editions don't sell very well at all, even during bad economic times.
> 
> I have a theory as to why, it may or may not be the reason why, but here goes.
> 
> ...



Whahah that is so True!!!!! your theory is dead on! I am always like that and I have laugh now that I realize it LOL!


----------



## Niah (Sep 15, 2009)

how can it be dead on if you are a cat?


----------



## StrangeCat (Sep 15, 2009)

Niah @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> how can it be dead on if you are a cat?



Cats have to drive cool cars, date tall beautiful women, and have a bad ass computer!!!
Cats have nine lives! :twisted:


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 15, 2009)

Aaron Dirk @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> The majority of the market is males, and "us" males don't think like that.
> We don't think "What is the cheapest, most efficient tools I can get the job done?"
> We think "What is the most powerful kick ass tool that will make me king of the hill and my neighbor shall bow down in envy?".....
> .....
> muwah-hahahahaha! :twisted: "Eat my dust neighbor!"



I must admit, it's a little bit true. Ok. It _is_ true.

Mahlon

well.... except for the McApple part.


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 15, 2009)

Niah @ Wed Sep 16 said:


> ...a dry close mic'ed sample even with the best reverb can't match the sound of sample with the ambience of a hall or a scoring stage. It just sounds fake and you hear a clear separation between the dry sound and the sound of the room.



Well, I did invite dissent, as I said 

However, I respectfully disagree with the above statement. I believe that a good reverb CAN match the sound of natural hall ambience, and that in many cases it is a far better approach. When layering sounds from different libraries, this is the only approach to reverb that makes sense to me as I like to hear everything as though it is recorded in the same space, and layering samples recorded with a lot of reverb just sounds dreadful to my ears. Instruments close mic'd on the scoring stage are not totally dry, but have some 'air' around them that prevents them from being sterile - these are the ultimate in usability in my book. I should have differentiated between 'close' and 'dry'.

I certainly agree that a lot depends on the context within which the samples are being used, and there is undoubtedly an enormous market for samples containing large amounts of hall ambience - but to me personally they are a waste of HD space as I would not use them.

There can be no doubt that for the majority of users the flexibility of having multiple mic positions is paramount, and worth the extra cost.


----------



## Niah (Sep 15, 2009)

Musictronics @ Wed Sep 16 said:


> I should have differentiated between 'close' and 'dry'.
> 
> .



my mistake, I actually overlooked that, close mic'ed isn't necessarily dry, you are totally right about that, and with that in mind I can totally see your perspective and I agree with it to some extent


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 15, 2009)

Aaron - I think you've hit the nail on the head with regard to the EWQL SO comments. A Lite version is a catch-all term which can cover a mutltude of sins. EWQL released Gold with a feature set (and now price point) that was very attractive in its own right. For me, I actually have little desire to upgrade to platinum - I have a one-man campaign to return the music world to 16 bit (can't hear the difference, less strain on resources) and I use it almost exclusively for orchestral so stage mics sound fine.

So in the case of LASS Lite - if it were only $100 cheaper, had only 1 mic, 1 ensemble and 16 bit, it wouldn't sell, but if the RRP for it was (to give a fairly absurd example) $99, everyone with a soundcard would buy one. So there should be a happy medium - it very much sounds to me like its always a combination of price and feature-set (along with a fair and enticing upgrade path) that determines the sales.


----------



## midphase (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry for restating the obvious, but this request is definitely not out of concern for CPU, but out of concern for cash.

A $299 LASS Mini is what we're talking about here, something that non-pros (and pros fighting the recession) would be able to justify purchasing.

I agree, I think there's a substantial market for this...just ask Gary Garritan! Andrew could make a fortune selling to schools and other sources that are probably off limit right now. Then again, it would also mean giving up the self-distribution model in favor of more widely available Guitar Center styled distribution (which the economies of scale might make appealing for him).


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 15, 2009)

GARAGELASS :lol:


----------



## MaraschinoMusic (Sep 16, 2009)

gsilbers @ Wed Sep 16 said:


> GARAGELASS :lol:



Ah yes - I knew her well...


----------



## hbuus (Sep 16, 2009)

I'd prefer if Andrew spent his valuable time recording and making a new brass library instead of working on a lite version of LASS. In the mean time, all of us who are short on cash can save up for LASS


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 16, 2009)

hbuus @ Wed Sep 16 said:


> I'd prefer if Andrew spent his valuable time recording and making a new brass library instead of working on a lite version of LASS. In the mean time, all of us who are short on cash can save up for LASS



Naturally I want both - and a Lite version of the brass! (Not getting ahead of myself here, am I?)

I'd have thought that a Lite version should be pretty simple, dev-wise. I guess licensing and distribution issues would take more time though, granted - and I definitely agree with midphase that wider distribution might well reap benefits, especially in the world market. The thought of negotiating import duty here in the EU isn't too appealing...


----------



## Jan16 (Sep 16, 2009)

With regards to LITE versions not selling well: I think this is related to the price of the full version, the omitted articulations in the LITE version, plus the sort of library that is being offered.

When I'd look at myself, if my finances were in a tight spot I'd be more inclined to buy a reduced version of an orchestral library (or strings library) if the price of the full version is very high, and the LITE version does not leave out important articulations. 

That is why in the beginning the EW gold orchestra was attractive to me: it had all the articulations of its big brother, it just missed two mic positions and featured 16 bit only samples. 
This also is why I think the gold version of Hollywood Strings will be much less of a success: too little difference in price with its big brother, while certain (important) articulations are missing.

But when I see a lite version of a guitar library costing $125, and its bigger brother costs $250 plus offers more articulations, then I'd rather skip the LITE version.

But I don't want to put any pressure on Andrew, the LITE version is just a thought which I feel is worth giving some consideration. 
The current price point simply is more than the average hobbyist could justify spending.
I'm convinced that if the quality and price of this LITE version is right AND there is an upgrade path, it just might entice those on tight budgets into buying a 'professional' great souding string library.


----------



## synthetic (Sep 16, 2009)

At 1499, it's already pretty affordable if you compare to other libs.

Save your pennies. Pack a lunch. Ebay some old junk in the closet. You don't need those new clothes. In fact, stop eating and bathing altogether -- it's amazing how the savings add up.


----------



## Thonex (Sep 16, 2009)

synthetic @ Wed Sep 16 said:


> At 1499, it's already pretty affordable if you compare to other libs.



Especially when you consider it's MSRP is $1399 and it's on sale for $1199 :wink:


----------



## Mr Greg G (Sep 16, 2009)

One good thing to do would be to sale LASS for $999 right before Christmas for 2 reasons:

1/ because people tend to spend money quite easily around this time of the year

2/ EW announced Hollywood strings right when you were about to release LASS as if it was to prevent people from buying it like "hey wait folks! Don't spend your money on LASS, we've also got something on the way that'll be out in 8 months (and will cost $1,695 btw...)". So if you sale LASS at the discounted price of $999, you will take many of the remaining potential customers for sure.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, if there is a LASS "lite" with only the main sections , no divisi and no solos, for under 500 Usd, id buy it without thinking twice.

Myself, like others bought the a bunch of expensive libs, and i gotta say ...even tho they sound nice and all, its too much to justify getting yet another string lib this year.

And screw the mainstream distro plan, just do a Dloadable version of all the main sections in 16 bit, for say....400usd or something.
That would pretty much open up a entirely new part of the marked, and after all...these are said to be the most "realistic" or good sounding strings yet, 
why would not a "lite" version sell good...look at GOLD, i can only imagine the numbers EW have sold of that version?

And that would still keep the Divisi and more complex features reserved for the (dare i say it....) Pro segment, while allowing everyoò<ë   ¯î<ë   ¯î<ë   ¯î<ë   ¯î<ë   ¯î<ë   ¯î<ë   ¯î<ë   ¯î<ë   ¯î<ë   ¯î


----------



## Thonex (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,

For those of you who have not bought LASS yet, how interested would you be in a LASS Lite based on *all the Full Mix patches*?

This would be:

16 Vliolins I
16 Violins II
12 Violas 
10 Cellos
8 Basses

and would include all articulations, and scripts (including Real Legato for Full Mixes and A.R.T. etc) and Ensemble Patches.

What you wouldn't get are the First Chair, Divisi 1, Divisi 2 or Divisi 3.

I'm guessing something like this I could make available for $499-ish.

Let me know your thoughts and if there is enough of a response this is doable.

Thanks,

Andrew K


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 23, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those of you who have not bought LASS yet, how interested would you be in a LASS Lite based on *all the Full Mix patches*?
> 
> ...



I would be all over that :D

Dan


----------



## bryla (Sep 23, 2009)

That would still be a killer library!


----------



## dogforester (Sep 23, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those of you who have not bought LASS yet, how interested would you be in a LASS Lite based on *all the Full Mix patches*?
> 
> ...



Very interested Andrew, would there be an upgrade path ?

and any chance of a quick demo with just ensemble patches to maybe hear what Lass lite would sound like.

P.S can Ihave the moon on a stick aswell? ~o)


----------



## Thonex (Sep 23, 2009)

dogforester @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



Yes.. sorry.. of course there would be an upgrade path. 

I can do demos if there is enough interest... of course.

Cheers,

Andrew


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 23, 2009)

Definitely interested over here! The perfect partner to Hollywoodwinds...

And if it meant shaving another fraction off, would be happy with 16 bit too...


----------



## hbuus (Sep 23, 2009)

Andrew, since LASS is in fact 5 libraries in 1, why not make 5 LASS Lites so to speak: Put a price on each section and make it downloadable from your homepage. Then settle for upgrade paths.

It would allow people like me to buy the library a little at a time. Sort of like VSL with their downloadable instruments.

Would this be too much trouble compared to the potential revenue, do you think?


----------



## dogforester (Sep 23, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> And if it meant shaving another fraction off, would be happy with 16 bit too...



Never thought of that, good idea.

thanks for the reply Andrew, you have definatly peaked my interest, I was going to get the full Lass eventually but because of money being difficult at the moment a lite version with upgrade path would certianly be welcome.


----------



## dogforester (Sep 23, 2009)

hbuus @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Andrew, since LASS is in fact 5 libraries in 1, why not make 5 LASS Lites so to speak: Put a price on each section and make it downloadable from your homepage. Then settle for upgrade paths.
> 
> It would allow people like me to buy the library a little at a time. Sort of like VSL with their downloadable instruments.
> 
> Would this be too much trouble compared to the potential revenue, do you think?



Nice idea but sounds awfully complicated to implement, Many people get confused by the vsl product line.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 23, 2009)

dogforester @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> hbuus @ Wed Sep 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew, since LASS is in fact 5 libraries in 1, why not make 5 LASS Lites so to speak: Put a price on each section and make it downloadable from your homepage. Then settle for upgrade paths.
> ...



...and the divisis only really make sense as a group, don't they? I guess you could have first chair and a divisi bundle separately though. No doubt that if LASS does go down this road, the full section would be the priority though.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 23, 2009)

synthetic @ 16th September 2009 said:


> In fact, stop eating and bathing altogether -- it's amazing how the savings add up.



Been following that policy for years...

I really like LASS -- I like having the whole thing -- but I agree that a number of choices would probably meet the needs of lots of musicians. There have been many threads here and elsewhere about solo strings, or just a sweetening element along with another major library.

Some people only want to write chamber music, some want a Giant Sound, and some want more of a hybrid sound. Lite slices of LASS would suit a lot of those seeking a particular tool, I'd guess. This is particularly true given that many people already have some kind of good-but-not-great overall string library -- LASS, for many, is "in addition to" rather than the first ever string purchase. To me, that argues even more for the sliced-up approach, since it allows composers, at a lower price point, to get that one thing that they feel is missing from their existing palettes.

Besides, as maybe others have pointed out, from a pure marketing perspective, hooking customers early with high quality, entry-level-priced products is tried and true.


----------



## hbuus (Sep 23, 2009)

John, you hit the nail on the head. For me personally, at some point I will be getting a 2nd string library to complement SISS. But the proposal for LASS Lite would not be my first choice. I would probably go for VSL SE Strings to get solo strings. However if there were more "LASS slices" to choose from, I could be interested.


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 23, 2009)

LASS Lite sounds like a very very good idea. I would definitely buy it. If it was downloadable, even better.


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 23, 2009)

JohnG @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Besides, as maybe others have pointed out, from a pure marketing perspective, hooking customers early with high quality, entry-level-priced products is tried and true.



Speaking of marketing I would make the summed up price for the components more expensive than the whole package in order to still giving a stimulation for buying it all.


----------



## Thonex (Sep 23, 2009)

Hannes_F @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> JohnG @ Wed Sep 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, as maybe others have pointed out, from a pure marketing perspective, hooking customers early with high quality, entry-level-priced products is tried and true.
> ...



This would have to be the case.. but not just for marketing... more so because for each package, I'd have additional licensing expenses.

AK


----------



## MacQ (Sep 23, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those of you who have not bought LASS yet, how interested would you be in a LASS Lite based on *all the Full Mix patches*?
> 
> ...


----------



## Revson (Sep 23, 2009)

I'd go the next step: LASS Featherlite.

Parse out a very small (but useable, no "single octave demo" stuff) part of the library for an irresistable price - $49 or $99, something like that.

I'm not going to suggest what part of the library that might be, as there's lots to think about, especially with an offering as rich as LASS.

But here's my reason: I would really, really like to play a little bit with a patch or two in my room, my template, my mix and composition. And I'd happily pay a modest (but disproportionally high relative to the library) amount for that opportunity.

Kind of like what Pettinhouse has just done with their new nylon guitar - but Andrew gets paid a bit to cover costs, and then some. I think in marketing they call this a "self-fulfilling promotion."


----------



## _taylor (Sep 23, 2009)

MacQ @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



+1 :!:


----------



## Revson (Sep 23, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What you wouldn't get are the First Chair, Divisi 1, Divisi 2 or Divisi 3.



Question is, would this be an appealing upgrade for the $800 or $900 you'd need to charge?


----------



## MacQ (Sep 23, 2009)

audun jemtland @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Does anyone know how far one can go with a pc nowadays "maxing it out"
> How much RAM can you get in 1 PC?



Funny you'd ask ... I was just pricing out some slave machines. 8GB RAM is pretty cheap these days (4 x 2GB DIMMS). And a lot of the newer boards will take 16GB. The problem is that 4GB DIMMS are still pricey.

Bearing in mind of course that both options require a 64-bit OS (XP/Vista 64, Windows 7). But you can build 2 quad-core AMD machines with 8GB RAM (including drives and case) for about $700. It's very very affordable these days. Which is good ... since the libraries just seem to be getting more and more resource-hungry.

~Stu


----------



## uselessmind (Sep 23, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those of you who have not bought LASS yet, how interested would you be in a LASS Lite based on *all the Full Mix patches*?
> 
> ...



I am a hobbyist and for me LASS would pretty be like a luxury item.
But if $499-ish would mean i'd have to pay around 340 Euro for it even i would think about buying it. And if being 16bit would make it a little cheaper that would be even better.


----------



## Thonex (Sep 23, 2009)

Revson @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



Hi Revson, 

Thanks for asking. Not sure about your numbers... but I think the answer is yes.

So far, many people have already bought LASS and so clearly they thought it was worthwhile to begin with. So in my estimation, I think those who can't afford the whole thing now would be very interested to get the full sections and then upgrade when it's financially suitable for them. o-[][]-o 


Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 23, 2009)

Andrew can you tell us when the lite version will be available for purchase?

Cheers


----------



## Thonex (Sep 23, 2009)

Johnny22 @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Andrew can you tell us when the lite version will be available for purchase?
> 
> Cheers



Hi Johnny,

To be honest, I didn't start this thread, but I have had a lot of inquiries about it. So I'm trying to gauge whether this would be the best way to do it. This is something that could be done relatively quickly I believe. However, there are other factors I need to consider. Right now I'm just trying to do a little market research.

Thanks,

AK


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 23, 2009)

Too lazy to read through all the posts but was wondering if a LASS lite would have an upgrade path to the full thing?


----------



## Thonex (Sep 23, 2009)

choc0thrax @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Too lazy to read through all the posts but was wondering if a LASS lite would have an upgrade path to the full thing?



That depends on whether the LA Kings do better than the Candiens this season. :mrgreen: 

In all seriousness, if there was an LASS lite... there definitely would be an upgrade path. I would never consider otherwise.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 23, 2009)

+1 for a full sections demo...perhaps another awesome video tutorial :D

Dan


----------



## Fidelity (Sep 24, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> choc0thrax @ Wed Sep 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Too lazy to read through all the posts but was wondering if a LASS lite would have an upgrade path to the full thing?
> ...



Sounds great. If you make the upgrade path gradual (e.g. tack on first chair, then divisi 1 / divisi 2 or just both divisi in one) it'd be even more appealing -- almost a pay-as-you-need-sections plan. Or perhaps even also allowing people to start with first chairs if that's what they're looking for.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 24, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those of you who have not bought LASS yet, how interested would you be in a LASS Lite based on *all the Full Mix patches*?
> 
> ...




this makes the most sense imo. 

maybe an upgrade path after that for the divisi and solo ? but not as complex as vsl stuff.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 24, 2009)

Fidelity @ Fri Sep 25 said:


> Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Wed Sep 23 said:
> ...



No wait, i know.!!!
What about installing the entire contents of LASS with every version, but keeping the 1st chairs and divisi locked untill you pay the respective price for the upgrade?

Also, you could put a padlock symbol on the advanced pathces, maybe start some cryptic bonus system that only gives discounts when you buy more than you actually want or need, and possible also make sure that there is only one license so you can never ever ever split it up on more than one computer?
Also make sure there is a trial period for the advanced part, that will stop working after 30 days, so all your projects are unusable untill you buy the whole thing ?

neat huh ?? :D


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 25, 2009)

why would someone start a project utilizing a 30 day demo? I mean, what would you expect to happen to the project after 30 days... a *Magical Free Continuation*?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Sep 25, 2009)

NYC Composer @ Fri Sep 25 said:


> why would someone start a project utilizing a 30 day demo? I mean, what would you expect to happen to the project after 30 days... a *Magical Free Continuation*?



Yes, id settle for a free continuation, but magical will also work.
No seriously, i dont know...i dont know if you magically missed the point, but certain companies have a policy that allows you to magically try certain aspects or their magical library for 30 days, then only to magically dissapear. So if one might be so magically stupid, as it were...to use one of these magical patches, then your magic music will be slightly oh so useless without them.

See, its hardly black magic.?


----------



## zareone (Sep 25, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ Fri Sep 25 said:


> for 30 MAGIC days


 :D 

A lot of sample /VST developers offer X day trials of their products, and I find it to be a good solution. Of course, nobody should use a demo/trial in a serious project. This is just common sense.

Another great option would be to have LASS at TrySound. Those bird noises are really cool!!! :lol:


----------



## Mr Greg G (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, Try Sound made me buy Symphobia, Evolve and the Galaxy II in a heartbeat. But already asked Andrew this question and I'm not sure LASS could be on this site since it's not distributed by Bestservice or something like this.


----------



## timkiel (Sep 25, 2009)

Lass Lite gets it's vote from me.

I'd already asked ages ago if Andrew would consider it and at the time it wasn't on his radar, however I'm glad to see popular opinion is on my side! Looking forward to a Lass lite download!


----------



## tradivoro (Sep 25, 2009)

midphase @ Thu Sep 24 said:


> Instead of LASS Lite, can you call it... Or maybe LASSie?



That's the best name so far... And put a picture of the dog on the box...


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 25, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those of you who have not bought LASS yet, how interested would you be in a LASS Lite based on *all the Full Mix patches*?
> 
> ...



I have already bought LASS but I will add to this by saying this is a very good idea. To be honest, I haven't really delved into the divisi patches and have stuck with the ensemble versions (oops, that's not quite true- I have used some of your multis which do encompass the individual chairs) but largely I have stuck with the bigger groups for mixes and I find them awesome. If all of the scripts are included, I would say this is a great buy for anyone who wants to get this library. Plus it's several hundred dollars cheaper than the other string libraries that are either iminent or further on the horizon. The upgrade path idea is a good idea too. =o


----------



## Thonex (Sep 25, 2009)

tradivoro @ Fri Sep 25 said:


> midphase @ Thu Sep 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of LASS Lite, can you call it... Or maybe LASSie?
> ...



LASSie

LA Scoring Strings interactive edition (™ Colin O'Malley).


----------



## Revson (Sep 25, 2009)

Thonex @ Fri Sep 25 said:


> tradivoro @ Fri Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > midphase @ Thu Sep 24 said:
> ...



Surely he meant "LA Scoring Strings Indigent Edition?"


----------



## Thonex (Sep 25, 2009)

Revson @ Fri Sep 25 said:


> Thonex @ Fri Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > tradivoro @ Fri Sep 25 said:
> ...



Or LASSIE... man's best friend. :mrgreen: 

Ok.... I'll shut up now. ~o)


----------



## dannthr (Sep 25, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those of you who have not bought LASS yet, how interested would you be in a LASS Lite based on *all the Full Mix patches*?
> 
> ...



Andrew I am in favor of a Full Mix Edition, but also, I would be in favor of dividing the library into multiple sets (Full Mix Edition, Divisi A Edition, Divisi B Edition, Divisi C Edition, First Chair Edition).

16-bit only.

But on the price, I would make the piecemeal version add up to $2k so that in the long run, the full version is cheaper, however that's divided up between the libraries depending on each editions is fairly arbitrary (perhaps subject to each edition's potential popularity or by significance of ensemble).

That's just what I would do if it were my library. Reward the folks who want the full version and are willing to pay up now, but offer a back-end for people who may not want the full version but maybe just one or two pieces of it or who simply can't help but build up to the full version piece by piece.


----------



## Niah (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm up for anything as long as it get your cheap asses to buy LASS so that audiobro can unleash more awesomeness in the future.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 26, 2009)

dannthr @ Fri Sep 25 said:


> But on the price, I would make the piecemeal version add up to $2k so that in the long run, the full version is cheaper, however that's divided up between the libraries depending on each editions is fairly arbitrary (perhaps subject to each edition's potential popularity or by significance of ensemble).



I'm not sure that maths adds up too well... if the ensemble is $499 as Andrew suggests, that would make the upgrade $1,500... more expensive than the full retail! And TBH if the ensemble was much more than $499, I think it would rapidly lose its appeal, and we'd revert to the status quo where people would either buy the full version or pass.

Hmmm... I know it's a bizarre request, but how about these additional feature reductions?

16 bit
Locked for mapping
3-layer patches
Download only (around 3gb, I think?)

But retaining all the articulations, real legato and A.R.T script etc? Now if that combo could be had for... ooooh.... $399.... who could resist? Except existing LASS owners?!


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 26, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Sat Sep 26 said:


> 3-layer patches


If I had to vote layer vs. stretching I would go for layer. I'm not able to figure if a sample is stretched one or two half notes up and down (well, if there's no glitch in it  ) but I find it quite noticeable if there's a smooth p or even a supersmooth pp sample used. The more layer the better, in both directions and in between.  If LASS has 4 layers I never want to get rid of any of them.

BTW: It is great that Andrew has an open mind for an "entree level" LASS, whatever it will be or means in specific. Thanks, man!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Sep 26, 2009)

Thonex @ Wed Sep 23 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those of you who have not bought LASS yet, how interested would you be in a LASS Lite based on *all the Full Mix patches*?
> 
> ...



That would be great indeed! But if you could add 2 divisi sections (like lite divisi 1 = 1st Chair + D1 + D2 and lite divisi 2 = D3) that would be awesome!!

The scripts are excellent for sure, but divisis are what make LASS really special compared to other libraries. So why not keeping LASS spirit in this light version? You could sell it for $699-ish as it would almost be self sufficent.

Just an idea, maybe the full ensemble for $499 is a better one


----------



## dannthr (Sep 26, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Sat Sep 26 said:


> dannthr @ Fri Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> > But on the price, I would make the piecemeal version add up to $2k so that in the long run, the full version is cheaper, however that's divided up between the libraries depending on each editions is fairly arbitrary (perhaps subject to each edition's potential popularity or by significance of ensemble).
> ...



You didn't really read my post.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 26, 2009)

Ooookaaay Dan... re-read it and still don't know what I'm missing. Unless....

It's a bit tricky to imagine with "arbitary" figures. On average your system works out at $400 per divisi. So if one takes this average figure and bought one, that makes $1,600 left to get the rest. Which seems extremely odd as it is less than the total RRP to buy the bits you haven't got - granted you can pay that in chunks of course, but it seems very much to dissuade the còA°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±	A°   ±
A°   ±A°   ±A°   ± A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ±A°   ± A°   ±!A°   ±"A°   ±#A°   ±$A°   ±%A°   ±&A°   ±'A°   ±(A°   ±)A°   ±*A°   ±+A±   ±2A±   ±3A±   ±4A±   ±5A±   ±6A±   ±7A±   ±8A±   ±9A±   ±:A±   ±;A±   ±<A±   ±=A±   ±>A±   ±?A±   ±@A±   ±AA±   ±BA±   ±CA±   ±D


----------



## Thonex (Sep 27, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Sat Sep 26 said:


> On the general point, I still see little point in separating the 3 divisis to purchase each one separately, as it seems the whole point is arranging into the parts (ie not intended for exclusively single use). But as I don't own LASS I may be missing something?



Hi noiseboyuk,

I'm not Dan, but maybe I can shed some light on this last question above. 

When I set out to do LASS, my whole concept was to layer the divisis to create organic breathing sections. However, I discovered VERY quickly that each divisi section had merit by itself. For example, playing a 3 note chord with (say) 1 divisi A patch (4 violins) will result in 12 violins. Now, even though they are the same players on all 3 notes, it actually sounds very good... I'd say not AS good as if you used the other sections, but still better than trying to do a 3 note chord using 14 or 16 violin samples.

But, I'm not sure I'll release the divisis separately. 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## dannthr (Sep 27, 2009)

Exactly.

Moreover, it's not a great business practice to encourage people to spend less. In the hypothetical situation where you segmented out parts of LASS to the point that over a long period of time the buyer could collect the entire library, it would not be practical to prorate the library perfectly so that the total accumulation of the whole library piecemeal would result in the same pricing as the full library. This would only encourage people to spend less now. However, if you sold the pieces of the collection individually totalling more than the full collection, then you reward buyers who pay for the entire collection upfront--as they should be rewarded--and you would avoid alienating existing buyers, if that's even an issue.

Of course, ideally, you would hold something back to sweeten the full package deal even more. What that would be, is hard to say. I think people seem to have different ideas about what they like about the library.

The full version is a pretty great start, especially considering that it contains all the articulations that make LASS legato, ART, etc really intriguing.

I was just throwing out the idea of the other sections.

I know sometimes all I want is a more intimate chamber/small-ensemble sound and I'm stuck with EPIC 70 PC STRINGS.

I think the separate divisi sections would be attractive.

And obviously, the solo string set is also quite attractive.

A real good legato solo cello would be quite sexy--especially with the variable speed...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, and I get the value in a smaller ensemble. However, since the point is moot, guess it makes sense to move on!

Andrew, it may not be possible for you to answer this at this stage, but it sounds like there's a healthy interest in a Lass Lite (LassIE (TM)), and you've mentioned about getting something out quite quickly. Any rough idea when a release might happen?


----------



## Mr Greg G (Sep 28, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Sep 28 said:


> Any rough idea when a release might happen?



For Christmas, just right before Hollywood Strings will be released 0oD


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 28, 2009)

Mr Pringles @ Mon Sep 28 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Mon Sep 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Any rough idea when a release might happen?
> ...



Ha!

Thinking about it, I reckon Cinematic Strings would be the obvious competitor to LassIE (Los Angeles Scoring Strings Instant Edition?!) LASS itself is the competitor to HS...

Interested to read on another forum that Andrew's got plans about LASS 2 with runs etc.... world domination awaits!


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 28, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> ... the fist chairs ....



Holy Moly, I guess I don't wanna sit there

Sorry, couldn't resist!! :D


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 28, 2009)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 28, 2009)

Waywyn @ Mon Sep 28 said:


> Thonex @ Tue Sep 15 said:
> 
> 
> > ... the fist chairs ....
> ...



Lol that actually made me laugh out loud :D Well spotted Alex.

Dan


----------



## _taylor (Sep 28, 2009)

sounds seeexy


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 28, 2009)

Daniel James @ Mon Sep 28 said:


> Waywyn @ Mon Sep 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Thonex @ Tue Sep 15 said:
> ...



+1. Best. Typo. Ever.


----------



## Angel (Oct 18, 2009)

How about releasing the c3 ensemble patch and generate an update-path allowing you to buy d3 seperately? 

(LA Scoring Strings Insatiable Edition  )

+1 for a small budget version


----------



## Thonex (Oct 19, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Sun Oct 18 said:


> Andrew, any more thoughts on Lass Lite? Or indeed Lass 2? Especially thinking about rough timeframes for any new products.... helps make those purchasing decisions. Thanks!



Hi Noiseboyuk and Angel,

Thanks for your continued interest guys... I totally appreciate it.

LASS 2 is scheduled for next year... but I'm *considering* a LASS Lite of just the full mix version of LASS. So, no divisis or first chair.... just full mixes with all the leg, port, gliss, spics, stacs, ART. Let me be clear on this.... I'm contemplating this only. This MAY or MAY NOT happen. I have not made up my mind and there are certain factors I have to consider... but if I did do this, then absolutely, there would be a clear upgrade path for the full LASS.

Now.... *IF* I did LASS lite with only the full mixes... would that interest you? like $499? Again... just trying to get a grip on what people want.

Thanks again for your patience and support while I figure this out.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Andrew,

I didn't have the chance, opportunity and budget to get LASS so far, but just IF you would consider LASS lite and it would have all the nice legato/portamento etc. going on, this would be definitely a fair offer!!

Just my two cents


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 19, 2009)

Andrew - yes, sounds pretty much perfect to me. I'd request 16 bit versions only and download only - this would be especially attractive to world customers I think, also optimisitically hoping just a few more dollars could come off this way... but let's face it $499 would be pretty awesome for this anyway!

Couldn't come too soon for me and the project I'm on now... thanks Andrew, all power to you!


----------



## dfhagai (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Andrew,

Lite/full version - make it downloadable. (please please please etc...)
I know many people worldwide consider this one of the major factors for buying VSTi's online.

The only reason I haven't bought LASS yet, is because of taxes issues (I'm from Israel).

Hope you can consider it 

Respect,
HD


----------



## arnau (Oct 19, 2009)

+1 for LASS Lite 499$


----------



## Mark LaPierre (Oct 19, 2009)

I know you can't be all things to all people- BUT...

I would love to purchase JUST 1 divisi-sized section of everything. I'm probably not stating this well- but I would love to be able to purchase one divisi section of everything so I can do smaller chamber-style works.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 19, 2009)

Mark LaPierre @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> I know you can't be all things to all people- BUT...
> 
> I would love to purchase JUST 1 divisi-sized section of everything. I'm probably not stating this well- but I would love to be able to purchase one divisi section of everything so I can do smaller chamber-style works.
> 
> ...



Really good point actually ... besides that Andrew would have less work by doing additional work in combining the mic settings or divisi tables


----------



## tfishbein82 (Oct 19, 2009)

16-bit, full mixes, download - $399.... instant purchase.

One other thing to consider: many people who would leap at a lite version of LASS probably want the full version some day. So please, if/when/whatever you decideòNw   ´mNw   ´nNw   ´oNw   ´pNw   ´qNw   ´rNw   ´sNw   ´tNw   ´uNx   ´vNx   ´wNx   ´xNx   ´yNx   ´zNx   ´{Nx   ´|Nx   ´}Nx   ´~Nx   ´Nx   ´€Nx   ´Nx   ´‚Nx   ´ƒNx   ´„Nx   ´…Ny   ´†Ny   ´‡Ny   ´ˆNy   ´‰Ny   ´ŠNy   ´‹Ny   ´ŒNy   ´Ny   ´ŽNy   ´Ny   ´Ny   ´‘Ny   ´’Ny   ´“Ny   ´”Ny   ´•Ny   ´–Ny   ´—Ny   ´˜Ny   ´™Ny   ´šNy   ´›Ny   ´œNy   ´Ny   ´žNy   ´ŸNy   ´ Ny   ´¡Ny   ´¢


----------



## Thonex (Oct 19, 2009)

tfishbein82 @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> 16-bit, full mixes, download - $399.... instant purchase.
> 
> One other thing to consider: many people who would leap at a lite version of LASS probably want the full version some day. So please, if/when/whatever you decide, please let the full purchase price of LASS lite be applied to LASS at a later time. For example, if I by LASS lite for $500 and later purchase LASS at $1200, let me pay $700. Or if you have LASS on sale again for $1000, let me pay $500.
> 
> And most importantly, do whatever makes the most business sense for you. I haven't had the funds to buy LASS yet, but I've heard in your demos and others' what a breakthrough it is. Please do what you need to, so that you can keep innovating.



Hi tfishbein82,

It a perfect world I agree with you with regards to upgrade path pricing. However, there are licensing fees and replication costs and other cost considerations. For that reason, there couldn't be a 1:1 upgrade path ratio. But it would be fair.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## dfhagai (Oct 19, 2009)

And what about a full downloadable version? (sorry for nagging :wink: )


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 19, 2009)

Mr Pringles @ Mon Sep 28 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Mon Sep 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Any rough idea when a release might happen?
> ...



heh heh heh :twisted: 

Direct download would be a good way to go Andrew. Oh do I know the number of times I bought a product that was downloable off of impulse. 

LASS Lite sounds very cool. IT will bring in a whole more bunch of fans. o-[][]-o


----------



## tfishbein82 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thonex @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> Hi tfishbein82,
> 
> It a perfect world I agree with you with regards to upgrade path pricing. However, there are licensing fees and replication costs and other cost considerations. For that reason, there couldn't be a 1:1 upgrade path ratio. But it would be fair.
> 
> ...


Of course you're right. 1:1 doesn't make sense when you have additional overhead. Fair is nice though. :D


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 19, 2009)

It sounds like there are quite a few potential customers chomping at the bit for a $500 LASS Lite. All I can say from the standpoint of a LASS owner is.......BUY IT!

Truth be told, I use a lot of the ensembles in 16bit rather than the divisi because I have been doing a lot of laptop composing and those patches/samples work very well with my wee little Macbook 1.83ghz. I think the samples sound great.

Anyhow, that's my opinion.


----------



## jtenney (Oct 19, 2009)

+1 for LASS "lite" downloadable at ca. $500 with an upgrade path! Yesssss!

later,
John


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm beginning to wonder if there aren't two different sort of customers for LASS. Apart from the generally great tone, it seems LASS has two main strengths - first, it can be very quick to work with in setting up realistic phrases. Seond, it can acheive far greater control in terms of fluid playing and ensemble size, although this may take a little longer to produce and be more resource intensive.

LASS Lite would cover the first use well, but not the second. I'm rather coloured by my current project which is all about delivering good (or, frankly, passable) results extremely quickly then charging on with the next cue. So I'm thinking that right now I'd not make full use of the full LASS... as much as anything it would be a longer term investment. The joy of the LASS Lite approach is that it allows you to defer this decision - as and when I get projects I can really tool and get right, I'd be able to upgrade (understanding that I'd pay more overall).

I know others have said it too, but the physical-media-only at the moment is really quite a big disincentive for world customers. I'm sure you'd find a big jump in world sales in a download version, Andrew... alternatively is it worth looking a few select small partners for distribution? Not talking about getting it in every music store in the world, but just a few global hubs that would mean customers wouldn't have to pay those big import tax charges.

Final question for Andrew - it seems you've got a great response here both times you asked about demand for LASS Lite, though no doubt the VI Control forums aren't the final world on customer demand. What sort of positive indication would you be looking for before taking the plunge?


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 20, 2009)

I can only speak for myself of course and I don't have a problem witht the price of LASS in general. Thing is, that there is more stuff to care about than buying a string lib and 1000 bucks is well to consider, but the lib is definitely worth the price.

But anyway, I am one of those guys - and I think I am not the only one here - who either cares for either a small OR a big setup OR layering both. I am not into divisi and I don't want to load 800 tables of strings and I would definitely NOT consider (just making that up here) a library which has each player individual, means e.g. having 14 first violins as individual sample instruments and therefore load 50TB in RAM 

I know for sure that IF I would buy LASS now, I would not use all of the tables. Just one here and there for layering, for creating a smaller ensemble or simply bring up a legato line and add color or to even more enrich e.g. Symphobia. Therefore I would just use 30-50% of the library and so 1000 bucks would be simply to much currently. If there would be a small section of each or a big combined setup for 500 bucks, this would change the thing completely.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 20, 2009)

I am only using half LASS now (well by and large) but I will be getting into more divisi writing in the next while so I appreciate the duality of the library. I would offer that, based on my exposure with the library that a LITE version would indeed be quite flexible and useful for the reasons stated by others.

Anyhow Im off to work. Hope this comes to fruition because I would love to hear what Alex comes up with musically.


----------



## LHall (Oct 20, 2009)

dcoscina @ Tue Oct 20 said:


> I am only using half LASS now (well by and large)



I've been accused of doing things half-lass from time to time. 

Oh wait, that's something else. Never mind.
:wink:


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Oct 20, 2009)

+1 for LASS Lite, if it were downloadable I would get it without a moments hesitation.


----------



## dannthr (Oct 20, 2009)

Just throwing this out there, since we're talking LITE

2.2.4 anyone? As part of the legacy package?


----------



## Thonex (Oct 20, 2009)

dannthr @ Tue Oct 20 said:


> Just throwing this out there, since we're talking LITE
> 
> 2.2.4 anyone? As part of the legacy package?



Hi Dannthr,

It would not be 2.2.4 compatible. K3.5 (player or full) pretty much blows 2.2.4 out of the water now. It would be too much of a maintenance nightmare for us dealing with K2.2.4, K3.5 and now K4.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## dannthr (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, I understand.

I didn't think a LITE version would be part of the living updated process--that seems a nice priveledge for the full owners.


----------



## Thonex (Oct 20, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Oct 19 said:


> Final question for Andrew - it seems you've got a great response here both times you asked about demand for LASS Lite, though no doubt the VI Control forums aren't the final world on customer demand. What sort of positive indication would you be looking for before taking the plunge?



Hi Noiseboyuk,

Actually, I was also looking for a negative indication. One of my concerns is/was that by releasing a Lite version, I could potentially upset those who bought the full LASS version. There is/was so much goodwill with LASS, I want to be sensitive to my existing customers. But I've talked to quite a few of them and so far there seems to be no opposition to the idea. And no one has shown any concern on this thread either.... so these are all positive things.

@ everyone,

Without committing to anything, what is the maximum download size you'd be willing to DL for a library?

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 20, 2009)

With the speed of broadband these days I don't think the DL file size is THAT much of an issue. I personally would be willing to download 'what it takes'

Would a down loadable version cost less than a boxed version as it doesn't have to go through the manufacturing process.

Dan


----------



## Melvin Frohike (Oct 20, 2009)

As long as the server is fast, i don't care. I can easily download hundreds of GB.
I already own LASS, but i would have preferred to download it instead of paying customs.

I hope LASS 2 and the sordino update will be downloadable.


----------



## krid (Oct 20, 2009)

+1 for LASS Lite, I would buy it in a heartbeat.

As for the maximum download size : less than 10 gigs would be great :mrgreen: but I would also download what it takes.


----------



## dannthr (Oct 20, 2009)

Personally, I like to keep my bandwidth transfers under 5 or so gigs.

That's a lot though, I would think.


----------



## Polarity (Oct 20, 2009)

+1 for LASS Lite!
I'm very interested.

I'm really fascinated by its sound and the ART engine for the fast strings,
but I wasn't really interested in the divisi affair, 'cause I rather tend to have a big/full sound more than a small section one.
I don't do classical music style music or write for real orchestras.

Maybe my concern would be more about not having the 1st chairs of every section
but recently I used them rarely (does this word exitst in english?), so I can live without them. 

Honestly 1000 Euros (because for getting here in Italy things coming from USA we must add import taxes and our VAT) for something too much huge to use and that I'd use only half way, it's not a thing that attracts me so much till now.

For same reasons I believe I won't get the incoming EW Hollywood Strings: too huge, too complicated and expensive for what I think I will really use strings. 
I'm more interested in string libraries more like Cinematic Strings and LASS Lite.

For the download size personally I've no problems: I have a 10Mbit stable connection.

All the best 
Andrea


----------



## mducharme (Oct 20, 2009)

I have no problems whatever the download size - I have a very fast connection here as well.

Hope you do release a lite version of LASS, I will buy it if it comes out..


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Oct 20, 2009)

> Without committing to anything, what is the maximum download size you'd be willing to DL for a library?



No limit really if the speed is good.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Andrew - again, not too bothered by the size as long as it can be easily resumed or tried again if interrupted.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 20, 2009)

i just upgraded my soundcard from a Presonus Firebox to an Apogee Duet and WOW WOW WOW, LASS sounds even better through that. 

Sorry, carry on.


----------



## DynamicK (Oct 20, 2009)

Andrew,

+1 here for a LASS Lite comprising all articulations as full sections ( Violins, Violas, Cellos and Basses) 
Fine with $400 - $500ish. 
Download size not a problem, as long as download managers are supported.


----------



## nikolas (Oct 20, 2009)

Thonex @ Tue Oct 20 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Mon Oct 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Final question for Andrew - it seems you've got a great response here both times you asked about demand for LASS Lite, though no doubt the VI Control forums aren't the final world on customer demand. What sort of positive indication would you be looking for before taking the plunge?
> ...


Andrew!

No way mate!

I'm enjoying LASS continiously and one of the many features I've been using is the different chairs! It adds great realism! but that's not all really.

the great thing is that you can do realistic clusters with LASS, which were impossible with other string libraries! (short example, my very first piece with LASS: http://www.nikolas-sideris.com/vince/cemetary.ogg (www.nikolas-sideris.com/vince/cemetary.ogg) (sorry for the ogg format)). You simply won't be able to do that with LASS lite. 

So... 

And yes, around 5 GB would be fine to download. At full speed I'm getting around 1 MB per 2-3 secs... So around 20-30 MB per minute, so 1200-1800 MB per hour. I can certainly wait for a few hours, +- 1 hour to get 5-6 GB, no problem here. I do have to sleep, take care of the kids, etc. Plus music computer is no longer on the Internet, so it can be download free working, while this one (the crappy old one) is bugging it's insides to download anything. (Of course I would be sitting on a very tight fist chair whilst waiting for the download to finish, but that's another issue alltogether: One that needs to be kept private, so guys... please don't tell anyone, ok? )


----------



## timkiel (Oct 20, 2009)

+1 for LASS lite $499, download (preferably <20GB) but as long as I can resume then no problem on size really.


----------



## timkiel (Oct 20, 2009)

+1 for LASS lite $499, download (preferably <20GB) but as long as I can resume then no problem on size really.


----------



## timkiel (Oct 20, 2009)

+1 for LASS lite $499, download (preferably <20GB) but as long as I can resume then no problem on size really.


----------



## Thonex (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the responses!!!

I think, barring any major distractions, I should be able to release a LASS light by XMas.... of this year :lol: 

But I'm in the middle of updating LASS 1 right now... so that's first on my list of priorities.... but the good news is that LASS Lite would benefit from the update with updated scripts and patches.

I'll keep you posted. I can promise it won't be over $499.

Thanks again for your help and insight... and thanks noiseboyUK for bringing this up.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW, fantastic news - thanks!


----------



## krid (Oct 21, 2009)

Great news.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## john rodriguez (Oct 21, 2009)

+1 for not worrying about what early adopters might think about a LASS Lite version. I picked up the library during the preorder and have no regrets about the pricing. Any software purchase always runs the risk of price reductions or entry level packages being available down the line, its just the cost of doing business and I imagine a reality that most of LASS' users are used to by now. I say the more in the pool the better. More development money, broader user base and then maybe LA Scoring Something Else down the line. :D


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope that LASS lite get confirmed soon rather than later so I can get my money into it before it goes elsewhere (I don't tend to hold on to money for long haha)

Dan


----------



## Thonex (Oct 21, 2009)

Daniel James @ Wed Oct 21 said:


> I hope that LASS lite get confirmed soon rather than later so I can get my money into it before it goes elsewhere (I don't tend to hold on to money for long haha)
> 
> Dan



LOL o-[][]-o 

I'll see what I can do :wink:


----------



## Angel (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW.. these are good news... Santa will send me a Lass 

@Nikolas: Very nice demonstration of lasses cluster capabilities... hat off


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 22, 2009)

Hehe yeah, this would be Merry ChristLass :D

I personally also don't care about the download size. I am pretty happy to be located right in the center of the VDSL testing area in Hamburg. So VDSL 25 is minimum here 8) 

@doscina: thx!


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 22, 2009)

Put me on the list of buyers for LASS lite. The pricing sounds just right for an entry point, and I hope there will be upgrade options?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 22, 2009)

NYC Composer @ Thu Oct 22 said:


> Put me on the list of buyers for LASS lite. The pricing sounds just right for an entry point, and I hope there will be upgrade options?



Yup, Andrew has already said so.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Oct 22, 2009)

Hannes_F @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Tue Sep 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Must admit for myself I'd be put off if the samples were stretched across notes - the LASS quality is the overall selling point, and this would cheapen it imho.
> ...



Boy that's pretty profound...

o/~


----------



## JKOL (Oct 31, 2009)

Will LASS Lite be bundled with Kontakt Player 3, like LASS?

Thanks.


----------



## Gatam (Nov 1, 2009)

Great!!
I ll buy it as soon as it will be aviable
thanks for this great idea !!


----------



## lux (Nov 1, 2009)

from a personal standpoint the main reason to wait for a lass lite version is the ability to play a complete range of instruments on a single machine, thats how i like to work.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 1, 2009)

Lux - I'm pretty sure you can do everything Lass Lite will do now with full-blown Lass, it's just a subset. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you can get it going just for 16 bit complete sections. So if you have the cash, why wait?!


----------



## lux (Nov 1, 2009)

what do you mean for a subset? doesnt it have a smaller footprint?


----------



## Thonex (Nov 1, 2009)

JKOL @ Sat Oct 31 said:


> Will LASS Lite be bundled with Kontakt Player 3, like LASS?
> 
> Thanks.



Yes :D


----------



## lux (Nov 1, 2009)

Thonex @ Sun Nov 01 said:


> lux @ Sun Nov 01 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you mean for a subset? doesnt it have a smaller footprint?
> ...



Thanks Andrew.

Well i actually can handle a full orchestration on my dual core using Platinum Xp and a few other stuff here and there custom and commercial. Due to simplicity of older libraries i can load, lets say, a staccato RR patch on the fly and having just a small additional weight on my cpu and ram. So that i can load stuff for small passages, articulations, swells, rips, runs, whistles and lunar noises.

I'm currently interested to keep things as simple as i can and i'm not a fan of single patches that are above a couple hundreds megs in worst cases. 

So a lite version for a guy like me would mean mostly being able to access the tone and some of the features of a library while keeping a pretty flexible load 'n play structure.

Luca


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 4, 2009)

Hopefully more libraries can be bought a la carte some day. This is a great sounding library but as a hobbyist the only way I can get something like this is one piece at a time.

The free demo patch was awesome.


----------



## Niah (Nov 4, 2009)

lux @ Sun Nov 01 said:


> Thonex @ Sun Nov 01 said:
> 
> 
> > lux @ Sun Nov 01 said:
> ...



LASS has full blown patches that are more than 100mb yes, but so will lass LITE I believe. The only difference between both from what I could understand is that the lite version doesn't have divisi and only full sections. So you will still have to load these big patches if you want to take advantage of the features of the lib. Having said that LASS has alot of lite patches already and luckly lass lite will too.
And since you've mentioned plug n play, that's exactly the intention of the big real legato patches. You load them and you play. 

Now I didn't know you were on a dualcore, what the heck are you doing on a dual core? You and rob scare me...and I thought I was ghettotech... >8o 

lawman wouldn't approve of this


----------



## lux (Nov 5, 2009)

if you knew how much stuff i have installed,authorizations, configurations, dongles, C/R's on my daw you would see why i'm still on my fully functioning dual core


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 5, 2009)

lux @ Thu Nov 05 said:


> if you knew how much stuff i have installed,authorizations, configurations, dongles, C/R's on my daw you would see why i'm still on my fully functioning dual core



I understand perfectly, having made the switch a few months ago, yet I can do 4 times the amount of orchestral loading and playback than before.


----------



## lux (Nov 5, 2009)

sooner or later i'll get the courage


----------



## dannthr (Nov 18, 2009)

I've got the money, seeee, right here in my suitcase, you seeee, now where's the girl, seeee, give me the lass or I'll give you taste of my tommy-gun, seeee?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm still hoping for an almost- if not fully lossless upgrade path. I know Andrew is skeptical about that possibility, but weirder things have happened :D


----------



## timkiel (Nov 19, 2009)

Is LASS lite confirmed?

I've just seen on NS that there is talk from Andrew of a LASS First Chairs edition. Personally I'm more interested in the full sections with ART. Does anyone know?

TIA


Tim


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 19, 2009)

Tim - look back over this thread, and Andrew did say that the ensemble-based LASS Lite is a goer, and will hopefully be out before Christmas.


----------



## Thonex (Nov 19, 2009)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Nov 19 said:


> Tim - look back over this thread, and Andrew did say that the ensemble-based LASS Lite is a goer, and will hopefully be out before Christmas.



yes... it's for real :D 

And... there's a good chance we'll be seeing LASS First Chair Edition out by Santa Clause time :wink: 

And yes... there will be an upgrade path.

Ed asks "Lossless?" 

Answer: no... because for every version of a release I do, I have licensing costs etc...

But it will be a fair upgrade path.. based on percentages. Ie, if you purchase LASS Lite, you'd be eligible for %25 off (for example.. please this is only an example) the LASS complete sale price. Something like that.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Justus (Nov 19, 2009)

Great news! o/~


----------



## timkiel (Nov 19, 2009)

Excellent news - looking forward to it


----------

